
China to ban single-use plastic bags and straws - VelNZ
https://www.dw.com/en/china-to-ban-single-use-plastic-bags-and-straws/a-52065123
======
shantara
This potentially is a huge step forward in curbing plastic pollution, but only
if China manages to enforce it. Despite the previous ban on ultra thin and a
fee on regular plastic bags being in place since 2008, their usage still
remains ubiquitous everywhere from street vendors to large supermarkets.

